# Mac OSX Snow Leopard 10.6.7 auf VMware Workstation



## bauchinj (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Versuch grad, eine virtuelle Mac-Station auf einem Windows 7 Rechner mit VMware Workstation zum laufen zu bringen.

Nach langen Problemen und viel herumtüfftlerei bin ich nun so weit, dass ich mal keinen Fehler bei der Installation mehr bekommen (falsches Boot device, EFI Fehler und was es da sonst noch so gibt). Jetzt ist es aber noch viel schlimmer. Ich bekomme jetzt den Apfel auf dem grauen Hintergrund, was ich beim lesen diverser Anleitungen bereits des öfteren gesehen habe. Dort hieß es einhellig, dass in diesem Moment Mac installiert wird. aber bei den Abbildungen sa man auch "eine Animation laufen", bei mir ist es aber nur das beschriebene Bild.

Hm... habs auch schon sicher eine Stunde nicht mehr angerührt => vermute, dass sich die Installation aus irgendeinem Grund aufgehängt hat. jetzt weiß ich nicht wirklich wie ich fortfahren soll. Hat jemand tipps für mich?

Danke schon jetzt für eure Hilfe.


----------



## big-bang90 (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich hatte die selben Probleme und wollte mich am Wochenende nochmals damit beschäftigen.
Wenn ich genaueres weiß, melde ich mich nochmal hier.

LG


----------

